# lathes and/or shaping cork



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Any advice on lathes? I'm looking for a solution for shaping cork while on the blank. The easiest method looks like using a power drill. Anyone have success with them? If so, what's a good method for a chuck?

It's been a long time since building rods and I'm planning on dusting the wrapper off again.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Before putting on the butt cap, I used a drill bit with masking tape to fit inside the blank to turn my grips.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Other than shaping on the blank one needs a mandrel. Your mandrel can be a scrap piece of blank, solid fiberglass, wood, or steel (which is generally prefered)
A drll press or hand drill already uses a chuck. Take a look at the Grizzly hobby lathe which uses a hand drill as the power sourse.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> Before putting on the butt cap, I used a drill bit with masking tape to fit inside the blank to turn my grips.


 X2


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I glue up my cork on a mandrel and shape it on my lathe. My lathe is in a room next to my rod shop. I don't have to worry about dust. Of course not everyone has that luxury. If you do use your rod lathe to turn cork on be very careful to vacumm all of the dust up when you finish. I will soon be expanding my shop so that my grip turning and wood turning will be in one room, my finish will be done in the room that is currently my rod shop and my rod shop will be three times as big as it is now. I will also have a bathroom.
Pat


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Life Aquatic said:


> Any advice on lathes? I'm looking for a solution for shaping cork while on the blank. The easiest method looks like using a power drill. Anyone have success with them? If so, what's a good method for a chuck?
> 
> It's been a long time since building rods and I'm planning on dusting the wrapper off again.


 Just some thoughts::: You may want to rethink shaping cork (or foam) on a blank. It would be necessary to support the blank over the full length while turning, otherwise the tiptop could begin wagging like a dog's tail and most likely snap at the speeds required to turn grips. Also, I would think that blanks(especially hi-mod graphite) are not designed for the stresses imparted to them by hi-speed turning and then forcing a cutting/ sanding / shaping tool against it. If you have power wrapper that has the torque necessary for shaping and enough support stands to fully support a rod then give it a try. I bought a hi-dollar power wrapper/lathe thinking I would use it as both. I did once or twice and then got a dedicated lathe for turning with steel mandrels. Much more control, zero flex when applying tool pressure, and no possibilty of blank damage due to stresses, tool slip, or a sanding miscue. The hobby lathe(Grizzly Tool) that Raymond mentioned has built a lot of grips around the nation and is not very expensive if you already have an electric drill. I'm not trying to say "Don't do it", just pointing out the possibilities. Good luck,,,Jim


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

The grizzly lathe works GREAT! But like someone here mentioned if you are doing longer rods you have to have some way to support the entire blank length. If it cuts loose and the end WHIPS around, say bye-bye to the blank.

What I would suggest is to take a look at the Batson Wrapping Machine. This is a GOOD machine and will allow you to handle a full eight footer. It has plenty of power for turning cork and most all EVA. Not suggested for wood, but cork and EVA are fine on it.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with what has been said and I prefer to make my grips on a cheap Grizzly than on the rod blank. Back in the 70's when we used fiberglass rods, I turned my grips on the blank using a drill and a couple of rod supports. Never had a blank break. The graphite blanks are a different story; I broke the first one because I did not have enough supports. Never again, I bought a Grizzly, some mandrels, and a drill to fit the Grizzly. I don't have a problem now turning grips and since I don't make wooden grips, what I use now is all that I need.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry, to answer your question, I had several drill bits that I would cover with masking tape and shoved them in rod blank.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*REITERATE WHAT WAS SAID*

YOU DEFINITELY NEED SOME LOCKING STANDS TO GO WITH THE DRILL STAND TO KEEP DOWN TIP WIPPING AT HIGH SPEED TURNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BENNIE


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I apologize for not getting back to this thread for so long - had to go out of town. :walkingsm

First, I want to thank everyone for their comments! :cheers:

Reading through them caused me to regroup my thoughts so I can be more specific (and add animation). :biggrin:

History. :mpd: I have made about ten rods by glueing the cork rings directly to the blank and then shaping them. Some of these rods were rather heavy for pier and surf in South Florida and they held up to the test of time. My first rods were crude, built in my teens in the garage and having a friend help hold the drill while I sanded; then fitted with a friction fit butt cap.

After college I met Dennis Freeman who opened a shop in Austin called Rodmakers. Last I heard, Dennis is now in San Antonio. He had a first class tabletop lathe with vaccuum system. I used his shop just for my handles and finished the rest at home

My last rod was a 5wt fly rod built on a Sage blank with upgraded components. Fly rods of this size are perfect for turning on the the blank since there is no butt cap to shape - just pop the end piece on the reel seat and you're done.:dance: And a definite yes to PG542, "It would be necessary to support the blank over the full length." Two or three supports are required and aligned on a rail. 

As mentioned by ellisredfish,"I used a drill bit with masking tape to fit inside the blank to turn my grips." this is how I've done it too. One step more involved is to glue a butt cap and turn it with the cork to get an matching taper.

This is the heart of my qustion. I want to build a rod with a foam or rubber custom butt cap turned to the taper of the cork. I'd like to make something like the end of a Laguna rod. The solution that Dennis had was a sandable rubber piece glued on the end. To "chuck" it to the lathe (I'm probably using the term wrong and caused confusion above) we would use a sharp rod in the lathe chuck an impale the cap. It had enough grip to turn the rod. I seriously doubt that many others do it this way, hence my question. :question:

And, I'm thinking of doing this by fastening a power drill into something like the Flex Coat system, but probably home built.

Hopefully I haven't tired you out with this query. Basically, how would you make a custom foam butt cap to matchup with the cork? Also, where do you get a solid piece of foam? I'd be willing to use the mandrel method.

Thanks


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

There are some solid blk.eva 1/2" discs available. It could be glued on the finished/installed buttgrip and then handshaped, tho it's a pain to handshape. I have done it that way... If you use a mandrel/lathe, you're gonna have to make a plug to fit after the reaming...but that will work, too. I use the grizzly hobby lathe for shaping grips, but seldom use the EVA discs.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mike, here's one source for the EVA discs. p71 right side...another option just below it.
http://merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/feather_inlays.pdf
Merrick is wholesale only, tho
If you just need one disc, let me know. Jerry


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Goags said:


> Mike, here's one source for the EVA discs. p71 right side...another option just below it.
> http://merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/feather_inlays.pdf
> Merrick is wholesale only, tho
> If you just need one disc, let me know. Jerry


I'm gonna check out the Grizzly. The EVA discs are intriguing. Now I need to digest the Merrick catalog - it looks awesome.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*reply to butt cap*

why not use foam with a whole in it and let your mandrel run out the end to shape the foam then plug the end with a piece of cut foam, cut the eccess then hand sand the end smooth............bennie


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

One thing to remember if you are going to use the Grizzly is that not all drills will fit properly. The part that holds the chuck will not clear the drill clamp enough. You either order a drill to fit from Grizzly or do what I do and buy a Companion brand drill from Sears.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Shaping Cork*



Charlies Custom Rods said:


> Before putting on the butt cap, I used a drill bit with masking tape to fit inside the blank to turn my grips.


Another vote for the drill bit and masking tape method.

Another Charlie who builds custom rods. C2


----------

